# Need some blue vibes please!!!!



## noasaint

At 10w4d we were told possibly boy. At 17w3d we were told the u/s tech didn't want to guess due to being early (????) and the baby's legs were crossed at the ankles. I pushed for info and she said her best guess is girl. We soooooooooooooooooooo desperately want a boy for many, many reasons. I go back in two weeks so if I could get some prayers and mojo for a boy I'd really appreciate it! I've felt from day one this is a boy so I'm praying very hard I'm correct. Thank you!


----------



## xtlcx

Sending lots of blue dust your way, you can have all of mine as long as you send me your girl dust xx


----------



## ILoveYouZandT

xtlcx said:


> Sending lots of blue dust your way, you can have all of mine as long as you send me your girl dust xx

Same here!!! Hope you get your boy!


----------



## jamhs

ILoveYouZandT said:


> xtlcx said:
> 
> 
> Sending lots of blue dust your way, you can have all of mine as long as you send me your girl dust xx
> 
> Same here!!! Hope you get your boy!Click to expand...

Trade blue dust if pink dust!!!


----------



## jamhs

***for


----------



## pinkribbon

:dust: hope you get your son!


----------



## noasaint

Thank you soooo much ladies! I just have this imagine of my baby boy as a toddler and can't wait till he can talk. I pray for this to be a boy so hard.


----------



## MrsP2be

Sending blue vibes your way ...... Fingers crossed for you x


----------



## Dovey2012

I have four boys, possibly five so im sending u loads of blue dust...throw some pink my way please!


----------



## jenniferttc1

Sending lots of blue dust your way!!! Boys are so wonderful! I want a home full of them!


----------



## cckarting

sending blue dust your way, send some pink my way! GL


----------



## DessyMarie

Hey Mamas...

I will be finding out the gender of my baby soon, my first one was a girl, which I was hoping for the first time around, and KNEW, without a doubt she was a girl, so did all my friends and family. This time I REALLY want a boy... and I have a feeling it could be a boy, but not the way I did with my daughter. I think I'll be able to cope with it just fine it if it a girl.. but I would be a little dissapointed. November 2nd is the big day... please wish me luck and lots of blue dust!


----------



## noasaint

Tomorrow is the big day, I am sooooo nervous. Prayers for blue


----------



## cckarting

GL tomorrow! fx for blue for you!


----------



## foxiechick1

Hope you heard team blue today x


----------



## noasaint

Unfortunately no. Its a girl, plain as day. I've cried a lot but trying to get used to the idea. I prayed so hard for a boy and knowing I won't have any more children I just have to accept this is what God needed me to have despited what I wanted.


----------



## BeccaxBump

I'm so sorry you didn't get the baby boy you wanted hun. I hope you feel better soon, we're all here with ears.
:hugs:
xoxox


----------



## cckarting

noasaint sorry you didn't get the blue you were hoping for, but congrats on a healthy little girl! She'll be beautiful and take your breath away. Tons of :hugs: and always here if you need us!


----------



## noasaint

Thanks ladies. It was a VERY rough day at work with everyone asking me what the results were, I cried and tried to cover it up saying it was allergies. I literally am hating myself right now for feeling like this, it's so unfair to this baby. DH and I got into an argument as soon as I got home. He doesn't get it and pretty much went outside to leave me alone.


----------



## foxiechick1

Oh bless you, I am thinking of you and we are all here if you need to vent. I am sorry you never got your blue bundle xx


----------



## BeccaxBump

Don't feel bad hun, you're just feeling rough about it atm. You'll soon come to terms with the fact you're having a girl. Until then, don't beat yourself up, mourn for the baby boy you haven't got, it's normal.
xoxox


----------



## noasaint

So I did some research and there's litterally only one book about gender disappointment. It's on its way. I'm doing better about it though. We went to the mall last night and hit Gymboree's 60% off sale and bought some outfits which were of course extremely cute. I found the mobile that's perfect for the room so I'm ordering that today. I think buying stuff and seeing it around will make things more real and maybe get me excited.


----------



## cckarting

glad to hear things are getting better! just wait until you hold that beautiful baby in your arms and it won't matter what sex the baby is. Hopefully it's a great book and has a lot of insight.


----------

